# Side Bar Versus V Bars???



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm running 14 oz on my side bar. But like you said mine is almost straight back as well, but it works, and works well.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Gotcha.. I guess I will have to see how things work when I get my new (used) Scepter from Hinky. He's putting all the pieces together for me and putting strings on it so I can finish setting everything else up. Then I can play with the stab and side bar. The only thing I don't like with how it is on the Alien right now, is that CoachBernie suggested I get a side bar bracket which is more or less just a flat plate rather than somthing adjustable. So in order to keep the bar close to the bow, I either need to have it running straight back from the bracket, not angled down at all, or use a 45 "knuckle" that comes with the bar, which puts it at a really funky angle when it's not angled out away from the bow too. I have it coming straight back right now which makes the weights almost touch my bow arm elbow. A picture could describe this better, but I am at work right now. I'm thinking I may have to try using my adjustable v bar block and see how it works even though CoachBernie said it wouldn't be heavy duty enough.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

No you don't need a v bar....yes to get it right for you the side rod may need to be pulled in very tight. You will also be able to get away with more weight with it pulled in tight then out to the side. You could also do what Hinky did which is put the side rod sucked in as tight as possible on the sight side of the bar....don't know if he still has it that way since I haven't shot with him since Outdoor Nationals. 

As for the static vs adjustable mount.....who in their right mind would tell someone that a static mount is better or what you want over an adjustable mount....oh wait....never mind :doh:

I wish someone would tell me that so I could show them how hard and long I could laugh....are they telling you that because they think that....or is it because that's what they have for sale :zip:

Just like in other sports....coaches can get fired :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> No you don't need a v bar....yes to get it right for you the side rod may need to be pulled in very tight. You will also be able to get away with more weight with it pulled in tight then out to the side. You could also do what Hinky did which is put the side rod sucked in as tight as possible on the sight side of the bar....don't know if he still has it that way since I haven't shot with him since Outdoor Nationals.
> 
> As for the static vs adjustable mount.....who in their right mind would tell someone that a static mount is better or what you want over an adjustable mount....oh wait....never mind :doh:
> 
> ...


Yes, last time I shot with Hinky at Tuscarora, he did have his bar on the right side, but wouldn't that make the bow want to roll right? And I agree with you on the static vs adjust mount, but his logic was that he didn't think an adjustable mount would be able to hold 14+ ounces of weight without moving around. I think I am going to find out if that is a problem or not, I'm not digging the static mount so far. If I use the adjustable mount to find what works, I could then modify the bracket that I have, or make a new one (I'm a machinist) if I wanted a static mount.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

It could want to roll that way....but if your needing to still suck it in more....then probably not.... Hinky doesn't fight it :wink: everyone is different....try stuff and if you like it great... If not...guess what....it's not broken now just put it back. Nobody can tell you were your weight needs to be for you or what's best for you angle wise...they can point you in the right direction though :wink:

No most adjustable mounts can't handle a ton of weight....and neither can most static mounts to be honest with you. I gave my buddy Nino a B-Stinger static I bar mount to replace the "other" one he was using....yes he could tell a difference :wink:

And I bet you the adjustable mount B-Stinger makes is more solid then the I bar and static mounts being recommended :wink:

Get bubbleguts to get you a mount from the real "little guy" :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

I have 14 oz on my side bar with an adjustable mount, and it doesn't move. To top it off I am still using the AEP adjustable mount which many questioned if it would be able to hold that kind of weight (myself included)


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

yeah.. I assumed I was going to have to do some playing when I get my bow back from Hinky. (I hope he gets to throw it together for me soon) I think the plan will be to play with the Cartel adjustable mount that I have, to determine where I need the weights, then once I have that decided, I can make a fixed bar, or buy a better adjustable mount. I'm just anxious to do more shooting, more tweaking, and seeing how well I can do with this for my first year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

BOWGOD said:


> I have 14 oz on my side bar with an adjustable mount, and it doesn't move. To top it off I am still using the AEP adjustable mount which many questioned if it would be able to hold that kind of weight (myself included)


I knew it would hold....before B-Stinger released their mount that's what Jeff shot.....I have one myself. It holds....but isn't as stiff/sturdy as the new mount is


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> yeah.. I assumed I was going to have to do some playing when I get my bow back from Hinky. (I hope he gets to throw it together for me soon) I think the plan will be to play with the Cartel adjustable mount that I have, to determine where I need the weights, then once I have that decided, I can make a fixed bar, or buy a better adjustable mount. I'm just anxious to do more shooting, more tweaking, and seeing how well I can do with this for my first year.


all the $$ you have spent don't get cheap now....buy a GOOD mount. It's gonna be cheaper then anything else you have bought but a peep and some loop material :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> all the $$ you have spent don't get cheap now....buy a GOOD mount. It's gonna be cheaper then anything else you have bought but a peep and some loop material :chortle:


Naa.. I won't cheap out now... once I figure out what I need, I don't mind spending the money on it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

golfingguy27 said:


> Naa.. I won't cheap out now... once I figure out what I need, I don't mind spending the money on it.


well like I said...if you want to talk about some things give me a ringy dingy.....send me a PM or get my # from bubble guts. Better to PM me though because if I don't know your # I will send you to VM and I don't check those often 

But if you call back after I right after I send you to VM I will answer :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> well like I said...if you want to talk about some things give me a ringy dingy.....send me a PM or get my # from bubble guts. Better to PM me though because if I don't know your # I will send you to VM and I don't check those often
> 
> But if you call back after I right after I send you to VM I will answer :chortle:


cool.. sounds good.. I will do some playing with the bars when I get the S4 back from Hinky and see how it goes. I will drop you a PM or get your # from BG if I need any thoughts. I definately appreciate everybody's help! I'm glad BG talked me into this game versus that "other" game. He told me this crowd was where all the cool kids hung out, and he was right!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> cool.. sounds good.. I will do some playing with the bars when I get the S4 back from Hinky and see how it goes. I will drop you a PM or get your # from BG if I need any thoughts. I definately appreciate everybody's help! I'm glad BG talked me into this game versus that "other" game. He told me this crowd was where all the cool kids hung out, and he was right!


The big thing is getting them on the S4 that bow is going to require a defferent set up than the Alien. It's longer, heavier, deflexed riser. Your pretty much comparing apples to oranges trying to get a feel for what your gonna need by putting them on the Alien.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> The big thing is getting them on the S4 that bow is going to require a defferent set up than the Alien. It's longer, heavier, deflexed riser. Your pretty much comparing apples to oranges trying to get a feel for what your gonna need by putting them on the Alien.


yeah.. I just had to play with them and see what they felt like. Hopefully Hinky can get a chance to throw the new S4 and maybe I can get it in my possesion in the next day or so. I'm anxious to see how it all works together. Will be like Christmas for me! New bow, new stabilizers, etc. The chameleon S4 is being sent out to be refinished. Lee Martin on here is going to "cerakote" it for me in a Plum Crazy Purple/black fade. I'm a Ravens fan and a Dodge fan, so I couldn't ask for a better combination of colors!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

I think the guy that got the big cheque at Lost Wages this year uses a static mount for his side rod. That must mean that anything else is junk or garbage to use. Don't be giving people false info Hornet that an adjustable mount is better than a static one. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I had to think for a minute who won? I almost had it erased from my memory already.... Thanks Matty :doh:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I had to think for a minute who won? I almost had it erased from my memory already.... Thanks Matty :doh:


You're welcome. 

:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> ...B-Stinger released their mount....


Somehow when I purchased my set of B-Stingers, the cheat sheet with the secret hand-shake required to get one of these must have got misplaced. I'm beginning to think it's easier to nail jello to the wall than it is to buy one of these mounts - if you don't know the secret hand-shake. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> I had to think for a minute who won? I almost had it erased from my memory already.... Thanks Matty :doh:


Matt remembers since it's a national holiday up there now...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Matt remembers since it's a national holiday up there now...


LMFAO!!!!!!! :chortle:

The proposal to make it a National Holiday was probably placed to the Government 10 minutes after it happend.

And how can any of us up here forget the event? We're constantly reminded whenever in the presence of greatness. But that's nothing new. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Somehow when I purchased my set of B-Stingers, the cheat sheet with the secret hand-shake required to get one of these must have got misplaced. I'm beginning to think it's easier to nail jello to the wall than it is to buy one of these mounts - if you don't know the secret hand-shake. :wink:


I didn't have a problem getting one :noidea:

Your problem was that you waited till late on day 2 or till day 3 of a 3D shoot in Archery Heaven to buy them....before the 2nd line on Sat was over the only mount not attached to a bow was the one Blair had hidden for demo purposes 

they were just released right before then....and there have been a bunch of major shoots since it was released.....

Just order one....and wait for it you can't hope you call on the day one is in stock :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't have a problem getting one :noidea:
> 
> Your problem was that you waited till late on day 2 or till day 3 *of a 3D shoot in Archery Heaven to buy them*....before the 2nd line on Sat was over the only mount not attached to a bow was the one Blair had hidden for demo purposes
> 
> ...


What are you smoking - a 3D shoot???

Lot's more to the story than you know, guess I just don't know the right folks.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ooppsss the phone rang and I didn't finish the word Day :chortle:

You know the right people.....but you don't need to know anyone. Just order the thing.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ooppsss the phone rang and I didn't finish the word Day :chortle:
> 
> You know the right people.....but you don't need to know anyone. Just order the thing.


Yea, after I thought about it for a while I figured you meant 3 Day. 

Going to give it till end of this week to see if what has been "said" will happen really happens. :wink:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Matt remembers since it's a national holiday up there now...


Any excuse for a holiday!:darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> Any excuse for a holiday!:darkbeer:


:chortle: Like you guys need another one..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am sure most of you would rather have a "different" holiday to celebrate


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> :chortle: Like you guys need another one..


We don't have that many.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

brown hornet said:


> i am sure most of you would rather have a "different" holiday to celebrate :d


Exactly!


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

SWEET! Hinky just texted me and told me my new (to me) Scepter is ready to go. Will head to his place tomorrow and pick it up. Finish setting it up and shoot the new bow with the new stabilizers and see how it all goes! Man, I'm not going to be able to sleep!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> SWEET! Hinky just texted me and told me my new (to me) Scepter is ready to go. Will head to his place tomorrow and pick it up. Finish setting it up and shoot the new bow with the new stabilizers and see how it all goes! Man, I'm not going to be able to sleep!


DO me a huge favor, text him back, and tell him to call me at home ASAP 
I have an emergency here lol.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> DO me a huge favor, text him back, and tell him to call me at home ASAP
> I have an emergency here lol.


Just texted him...


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

thanks


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, so I got my S4 today from Hinky and had a little bit of time to finish setting it up and shoot it a little before a friend with a "crisis" called and needed me. I got the sight dialed in and was messing with the Stab and side bar some. This is what seemed to feel the best so far, but it again puts the bar and weights right under my elbow. It doesn't interfere with the shot at all, but does make nocking arrows a bit of a pain in the butt. If I angle the bar out any more I feel the bow wanting to roll to the left. What do you guys think? Live with the bar where it is? Angle it down a little to give my elbow more room? The good thing about straight back is it puts the weights as far behind the bow as they can be.. therefore requiring the least amount of weight to balance.


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Hey that bow looks familier:set1_thinking:I would angle it down out of your way if its bugging you


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWPRK said:


> Hey that bow looks familier:set1_thinking:I would angle it down out of your way if its bugging you


I'm assuming this is Joe? So you think I should just angle it down and keep the weight that close to the side of the bow? I was thinking the same thing for the most part. Only thing that means is the more it gets angled down, the further forward the weights move, and therefore more weight will be needed. I guess that may not be too terrible. For the few shots I took this morning, the bow didn't feel too terribly heavy.


----------



## BOWPRK (May 25, 2002)

Yea its Joe cant tell from the pic what kind of side bar bracket you have it looks like you should be able to loosen the bracket at the bow an turn it in close to the bow.the closer you keep it to the bow you wont get that feeling that the bow wants to lean to the left you talked about earlier


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

BOWPRK said:


> Yea its Joe cant tell from the pic what kind of side bar bracket you have it looks like you should be able to loosen the bracket at the bow an turn it in close to the bow.the closer you keep it to the bow you wont get that feeling that the bow wants to lean to the left you talked about earlier


Oh, it's close enough to the bow now, it feels pretty good.. just not crazy about having the bar right under my elbow. I am at work now, and am going to go out and grab the side bar and bracket off of the bow and see what I can come up with to angle the bar down a little. The bracket is the side bar bracket that CoachBernie sells with the stabilizers. It comes with a 45 degree knuckle on it, but 45 degrees is too steep of an angle for my circumstances. I am thinking I may make something similar, but only angle the bar straight down (not out) 15-20 degrees and see how that works. Otherwise, I will try playing with my Cartel adjustable v bar bracket that I have and see how that works. If it works but isn't heavy duty enough to hold the weight still, I will buy a better (AEP) one.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I would angle it down some....I really think you need another mount to get it were it needs to be. With what you have now you really have almost no "options". 

I took a few pics for you of my setup.....everyone is a tad bit different as far as what they need.....but this is what is feels good for me. I am still tweaking some as I haven't really got a chance to get outside and shoot it at any distance.....I will get that taken care of this weekend though :wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

well, I have 2 options in the works as we speak. Joe (who I bought the bow from) saw the post and has graciously offered to send me an AEP adjustable mount to try out, and I am thinking of one option to make the bar I have work for now. I have a Quick disconnect that has a 10 degree angle built into it. If I bolt that to the plate I have, it may angle the bar down enough to get it out of my way.. it feels good where it is as far as balance, is just in an inconvenient spot for knocking arrows etc..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Just wait for the adjustable mount.....your issue is adjustment. Even adding the down angle still doesn't let you move the bar were you need it. It just moves it to a different spot.....that more then likely isn't going to be the right spot.

You need to adjust it to be in the spot that it is actually making the stab work for you...


----------

